# just had 2 pots of ski and 4 table spoons of peanut butter



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

anything bad in this before bed? i know i should have more protein but i did have whey 30 mins before.

usually i have 250 grams off cottage cheese or quark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

What is ski?

Peanut butter before bed is my fav!


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

Con said:


> What is ski?


Yoghurt


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> What is ski?
> 
> Peanut butter before bed is my fav!


Ski = Yoghurt in the UK


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Well i dont see any thing wrong with that unless your dieting.

My fav bed time snack is 5 double cheese burgers from mac donalds....no wonder i have been dieting for months PMSL


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

For some reason I was hoping he had 2 pot noodles! -.-


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Con said:


> Well i dont see any thing wrong with that unless your dieting.
> 
> My fav bed time snack is 5 double cheese burgers from mac donalds....no wonder i have been dieting for months PMSL


pmsl


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh shi7 con you mean thats not how you gain muscle with that diet?????

i wondered why i was sticking to that diet you gave me with KFC McDonald's and also Pizza hut and i was not gaining any muscle only a big mid section and i dont mean Ab's!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> oh shi7 con you mean thats not how you gain muscle with that diet?????
> 
> i wondered why i was sticking to that diet you gave me with KFC McDonald's and also Pizza hut and i was not gaining any muscle only a big mid section and i dont mean Ab's!


PMSL i think certain suppluments help make that diet work mate thats where your going wrong


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Next time im going to stick to cottage cheese or quark, I felt so hungry after 6 hours, sooo hungry that I woke up with a stomache ache. I do have a fast metabolism so I should know better, next time its either a piece of lean chicken or cottage cheese or quark before bed.

Had to drink whey asap and felt sooooo much better and had a deep sleep for another 2 hours.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I wouldn't eat yoghurt like ski before bed... Loads of sugar. Rahter just have some glutamine or something.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought you were a competing BB'er...?????


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

me?

it does have alot of sugar.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

delhibuilder said:


> me?
> 
> it does have alot of sugar.


Yes in a previous post where you invited random people from the board to stay at your house you said you weren't competing this year....



delhibuilder said:


> pm sent.
> 
> Nabba on the 3rd May not sure when the ukbff one is?
> 
> *i am not competing this year*. :lift:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry mate, was just trying to help, ill be competing next year. not as big as i want.


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

glutamine on its own? ;o

do amino acids count towards protein intake??


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

dancemag said:


> glutamine on its own? ;o
> 
> do amino acids count towards protein intake??


I think hes talking about l'glutamines recovary benifits that are best taken before you sleep and as soon as you awake


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

I have cottage cheese and peanut butter. Nice slow protein release.


----------

